# water perameters



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have been testing my tanks for various levels ( ammonia,nitrates,nitrites)I have a couple of questions I hope someone can help me with.2 of my tanks have 0 ammonia levels,save nitrite levels,but high nitrate levels.1 of my tanks has 0.50 ammonia level,save nitrite level,but high nitrate level.Can anyone give me some advice on what to do and what might be causing this?These tanks have been established for a long time.The ph in all these tanks is between 6 and 7.I can get you an exact reading if that would be helpful.Thanks.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How often do you do water changes? Do you have a UGF? Check the nitrate level of your water before you put it in the tank. Some tap water already has high levels of nitrate. Make sure you don't have food laying around.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I checked my tap water...0 on everything including chlorine...yes,I do have a ugf in each tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nitrates are going to be higher than the others because it is the end product of all the bacteria doing their job, the only way to get rid of nitrates is through water changes, so if nitrates is high do bigger water changes or do them more often, if the others are high you need more filtration


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you for the help...I have only been taking about 10% a week on water changes...maybe about 30% would be more of the right amount


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> Thank you for the help...I have only been taking about 10% a week on water changes...maybe about 30% would be more of the right amount


 yeah I think 30% would be alot better


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

30-35%, always work to me!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I do 30% water change every other week. Plus the waters good for your Moms flower graden.


----------

